# Literate Roleplay? :0



## Jonathan Jay (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi!! I'm Jon/Axie and I really want to find mainly non-nsfw/erp roleplayers that do literate furry roleplay! This can be anthro or feral based. I'm really up for anything other then exclusively ERP. I'd like to know if anyone is interested!!

Here's an example of my writing for reference:

[ A rumbling purr had escaped his throat as the back of his knuckles were traced, held in Byru’s soft grip. The sound did not let up this time, even as the other man pulled away to sink underneath the water, his lightly colored hair clinging to close to his skin. Ichigo had brought his attention to watch him carefully — though he knew Byru would come right back up, a part of him still wanted to be sure.

When the continued thought echoed throughout his mind, there was a conflicting sensation of warmth and a slight twinge of guilt. Warmth in the knowledge that he was someone Byru cared about — he knew this, though it was still nice to hear — and guilt in the fact that the other man had hardly a lot of time to relax with people he cared about, because Ichigo was always the one wreaking havoc. Whether it be scuffling with some random across the street, or it be he was fighting within their own group of friends. His ability to cause disasters was unparalleled, though he figured he seemed to be doing fairly well at the moment. ]

You can message me here, or on my discord mr.red#8037 !!! Thanks!!


----------

